# Is polymer clay safe for inverts?



## Erwynn (May 18, 2014)

I have polymer clay (sculpey brand) I use for sculpting stupid things and I was considering making some hides for our tarantulas with it and I'm wondering if it's safe to use with them.  

I know it's not safe until it's cooked.  I'm not sure yet if I want to coat it with ecoearth after I sculpt the cave/tree/rock/mushroom house? for them, haven't decided yet.  But I'm curious.  

I have different sealants I use after I'm done baking them like modpodge and I was thinking of using aquarium sealant if modpodge wasn't safe.

I'm considering just snatching bark off some trees around here, but don't think it'd be looked kindly upon, not really supposed to do that around here.

Thoughts? Advice?

Thanks :3

---------- Post added 05-18-2014 at 01:55 AM ----------

So I searched this "Polymer' and didn't find any threads on it, thus why I asked.  Then I found some threads under clay and fimo which I think answered the "safe" question.  

So now I'm just wondering about sealant.  Would modpodge work well enough? I figure it needs sealing since I'd be painting it with acrylics.  I only have two critters that require some humidity, the birdeater and the emperor scorpion.  i would hate for it to break apart, or the sealant to melt (modpodge might if it's wet enough)


----------



## MatthewM1 (May 18, 2014)

I'll have to see if I can dig up the thread, but some one over on frog forum was talking about using sculpty to make mushrooms for enclosures. And I would imagine if its safe for the delicate skin of amphibians it would be fine for T's. I just can't remember if or with what you would seal it. Let me do some digging and I'll get back to you

Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added 05-18-2014 at 06:22 AM ----------

So from what I found(I trust the member giving the info's Viv building experience 100%) that once its baked its perfectly safe to use without sealing even in humid environments. Unless you paint it, in which case he had luck using clear acrylic nail polish to seal it.

Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Snark (May 18, 2014)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phthalate and http://www.polymerclaycentral.com/cyclopedia/pc_safety_th.html
So to be safe you should try to find the clay that dies not contain Phthalates and or is labeled something along the line of food service safe. What you should avoid at all costs are products made in China as they can contain a vast number of toxins. (Lead, mercury, petrochemical solvents etc)

Always keep in mind European toxicity testing standards are the only ones that can be assumed completely thorough. American testing standards are based upon toxicity thresholds commonly distorted by the chemical industry lobbying.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

